# FRIDAY'S PICS FRIDAY'S PICS



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

All I got this week is one. Probably caught and released over 200 legal fish; kept 20. Been working this week I got 56 hours already today and gotta work Saturday. Peace out for the weekend. B&P


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good morning! Sunrise from the dock on Livingston


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

tide and wind pushed our water out, not even a bite.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sasquatches duck lease in Lissie 

Last pic is him with one for the wall! :biggrin:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Who's pups are these? I know its gotta be one of you guys!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

grady and i on my 30th birthday

my broke mercury

shotgun christmas lights i made but the wife wont let me put them on the tree

more shotgun christmas lights, going to sneak them on the tree

my new toy, kimber custom II

daughter in the dog kennel, she has grown 4 inches in 5 months. will be two in jan. and is 37in tall already. her sister will be here dec 9th at 0630!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

the boys are sure starting to grow up fast...
sally keeping watch over the boys, she's REALLY protective of them!!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a few of my baby girl


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Son and I EMB

Jo Jo our Golden

In the woods for Thanksgiving, My wife and I playing with grand niece


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Summer goodies...

Wild ride...

Trying to figure things out...

A pic of the b'day boy (one on right)...and his little brother.

B'day boy going in for tackle in his very first game....

SR!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Little fun on the Ranch a couple weekends ago


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

*Deer Lease*

My 8 point

Sunset at the lease


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

just a few from last weekend...

south texas tree monkey
my dad finally made it out to my uncle's ranch and brought gifts
me and my dad
my dad and Tio enjoying the fire with Crown Black and Columbian Cigars
my big kill of the weekend. LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

East Matagorda sunset

Only pics I got of the Sargent bote parade last weekend that weren't blurry!

Toughening up a crab :smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Different styles


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

New flag pole at the ranch
Mr. Axis at the feeder
What I did Thanksgiving morning - 10pt 131 7/8


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Sippin coffee on the front porch with mama last Sunday mornin.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Me and youngest sister over Thanksgiving


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Me and the fiance' bought a house and we've been doing some updating and remodeling before moving in..

First is pic of the new kitchen counter top tile and back splash

Second is pic of my "man" room with crown and painted, celing fan was reused

Third is pic of master bedroom with new ceiling fan, crown, and we added in can lights..

It's been a fun process, ready for it to be done though!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Me and my look-a-like cousins (our moms are twins)


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

West Texas meets Aimee's Ice Cream in Lubbock.

And they sell Dublin Dr Pepper!

Cool place.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

A few pics of the kids just hanging out.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Turkey Fry Set up
Ready for fryer. Seasoned and Injected
Cooked bird 
Dad and his 1st grand daughter
Trash can bird done.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

*Home made Kabanosy (Polish meat snack stick) & my cinder block smokehouse*


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Couple*

Random shots...

Great Pictures this week everyone!

Dale


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

How many trout fillets it takes to fill a Qt. Ziploc...Brian! 

Sasquatch and nieces spending quality time together! :rotfl:

Skillet shot banded dove in the backyard

Grand neices


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My lil demon for her Christmas pics this year....


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

My daughter is going to be a Big Sister in June.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

The fall colors have been exceptional this year.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

All I have to contribute this week. This is the most impressive deer track I have ever seen. It was walking away from a scrape I found last weekend, and was as long as a tall boy can...


----------



## outdooroddities (Dec 11, 2009)

*Smilling Mallard*

View attachment 341202
"Smiling Mallard"

Ole Hank wasn't too thrilled about posing for photos...


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Post Thanksgiving Supper*

After filling our bellies with turkey on Thanksgiving we dragged the caravan out to Davy Crockett Natl. Forest for the rest of the weekend. Sorry, no "after" pic of the jambalaya . It would've been an empty dutch oven


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

*Pfffft! Who needs a lab?*

I don't know how she did it, but she did. She's not the stealthiest of creatures by any means, either. The squirrels and birds normally see those ears coming a mile away...  And then she puts it in my bed? Bad dog!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Thanksgiving in the woods*

Good stuff !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm out of green. Some good stuff this week


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

My 10 yo daughter snapped these yesterday at Nasa, she was smiles ear to ear


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Memories of warm weather on the lake this summer*

Ice cream boat rolls @ Pine Island
Buck & Boots troll for sticks
Sunset
Boots chilling on dock
Striper fishing 4 man limit
Striper fishing-family style


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

couple of a flower


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thanksgiving weekend at the lease*

Good Times.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

*red fox lab pups born 11/27*

2 females and 7 males


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. 2010 Tamale & Crown factory have opened
2. my baby boy showing off


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Twin grandsons first birthday*

Twice the gifts


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son at at 11yrs old with his new bow.
Me my Dad and My Daughter.
My son at 8yrs old.
Deer camp dog.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A little video, tossing the football with my boy. Ignore the dropped pass, video taping and catching are like walking and chewing gum!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> 1. 2010 Tamale & Crown factory have opened
> 2. my baby boy showing off


1. yum
2. cool dog


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1)old chevy i saw downtown (2) couldnt find anyone to go catch flounder with so caught my own for tonight/lol


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> 1. 2010 Tamale & Crown factory have opened
> 2. my baby boy showing off


 I hope those are`nt " Before & After "sad4sm pics.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, these aren't all from Friday, but they all still make me smile. Enjoy.
1. Hog from in-laws farm
2. Donuts with Dad at sons school
3. My deer from in-laws farm
4. Son w/bass from the pond
5. Son w/bass from his "secret spot"


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

A few more.
1. Son in our garden
2 Son fishing in Anahuac marsh 
3. Son going crawfishing
4. Sons first redfish
5. Sons first kingfish
6. FIL, son and George Foreman w/Dads "Ole tractor"


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, just 2 more. 

1. Son on Dad's "Ole tractor" July 4th parade
2. Sons big "goo"


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

grandpa cracker said:


> I hope those are`nt " Before & After "sad4sm pics.


LOL!! No Grandpa! Those are venison tamales . . . Rosco is outside chasing cats . . . he's wanting cat tamales. . . wg


----------

